# BBWs in bikinis



## Judge_Dre (Jul 20, 2008)

I went to Coney Island yesterday for the Siren Music Festival. That's a great place to spot BBWs in bathing suits. There were so many beautiful big women girls. the area is home to many Black and Hispanic women who traditionally are proud of their curves. Further down the boardwalk is Brighton Beach where you can see some cute plump Russian Jewish girls. I noticed that lately, I've seen more and more large women in bikinis and two-piece bathing suits. On the beach I saw families where three generations of women were wearing two pieces. Every dimple and roll was on display without shame. My friends kept pointing out all the BBWs for me to look at. Between looking at girls and the Cyclone roller coaster, I nearly broke my neck that day. 

Is the culture slowly evolving? Is size acceptance growing? Are more companies designing plus-size swimsuits? How many Dimmers here wear two-piece suits on the beach or at pools?


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally I'm more confident then ever and I will wear my bikini wherever I damn well please. I'm proud of my body as is my husband so I really don't care what other people say. If they don't like what they see they don't have to look! There are plenty of skinny women (who look like they haven't eaten in months) that I don't find attractive in a bikini so I just don't look at them. I keep my eyes open for the fatties! :wubu:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 20, 2008)

I wear my two piece suits and bikinis exclusively - I don't even own a one piece. I went to Galveston with HeatherBBW, her husband, and sister recently, and wore a bikini to the VERY crowded pool at the resort where we stayed. No one batted an eye, at least not that I could see, and I wouldn't have cared if they had. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 20, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I went to Coney Island yesterday for the Siren Music Festival. That's a great place to spot BBWs in bathing suits. There were so many beautiful big women girls. the area is home to many Black and Hispanic women who traditionally are proud of their curves. Further down the boardwalk is Brighton Beach where you can see some cute plump Russian Jewish girls. I noticed that lately, I've seen more and more large women in bikinis and two-piece bathing suits. On the beach I saw families where three generations of women were wearing two pieces. Every dimple and roll was on display without shame. My friends kept pointing out all the BBWs for me to look at. Between looking at girls and the Cyclone roller coaster, I nearly broke my neck that day.
> 
> Is the culture slowly evolving? Is size acceptance growing? Are more companies designing plus-size swimsuits? How many Dimmers here wear two-piece suits on the beach or at pools?



oh word, i was there too and thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2008)

One day, I hope to be as comfortable as you Asshley & Jaded! Thats fantastic! And I only hope the culture is changing because I think it would be easier for others like myself to truly embrace ourselves. Why I care what others think is beyond me *sigh* One day Ill get there though 

Exile and Dre- glad you got some eye candy


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 21, 2008)

Kareda said:


> One day, I hope to be as comfortable as you Asshley & Jaded! Thats fantastic!



It's basically like pulling off a bandaid. Much the same as going sleeveless for the first time. You put on your two piece swimsuit, go to the beach or the pool, and when the world doesn't stop spinning to gawk at you, it becomes second nature to do it again.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 21, 2008)

I wore mine out today for the first time. That belly skin hasn't seen the direct sunlight in a lot of years! Very liberating.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I wore mine out today for the first time. That belly skin hasn't seen the direct sunlight in a lot of years! Very liberating.



My torso is white as snow. I don't own any bikinis.

I also tend to get a rash for a few days after "virgin" skin gets some sun (pre-base tan), so I am scared to expose it to the elements.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> My torso is white as snow. I don't own any bikinis.
> 
> I also tend to get a rash for a few days after "virgin" skin gets some sun (pre-base tan), so I am scared to expose it to the elements.



I slathered with sunscreen. Don't know how I would ever get an even tan though without the spray tan stuff . . . my stomach is just soooooo white.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

I own two bathing suits (the ones that fit anyway  )

The first one looks like this







The second one is similar to this:






I admit to feeling more "comfortable" about myself in the second one...which is basically a swim dress. 
To be totally honest though, I think it goes beyond just the weight for me. I have stretch marks on my stomach and don't always like how it looks...so I tend to try to hide it a lot. I also don't like how pale I usually am....makes me think my skin is ugly/pasty so I don't want to show too much of it out in public. My stomach "hangs" too much for a bikini. 

All that being said, I still don't hesitate to swim with my children. I also don't wear a "cover up" when I go to the pool/beach. I just wear the suit by itself with some flip flops


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 21, 2008)

I own two bikini's that I've done pics of for my Yahoo group... but I have yet to wear them in public. I'm a little afraid to yet. I still worry about what people think. i know it's stupid... but I do anyway. I hope I get more comfortable and can do it.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 21, 2008)

You have NOTHING to be afraid about - you look incredible in those bathing suits. Your body is made for a bikini.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you! :blush:



ekmanifest said:


> You have NOTHING to be afraid about - you look incredible in those bathing suits. Your body is made for a bikini.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've worn a bikini and that was only at a BBW party or bash. I tend to wear skirted tankinis because I just feel more comfortable in them. I prefer skirted bottoms because they offer just a bit more coverage and allow me to feel more comfortable around other people...but that's just me. I love seeing other BBWs in bikinis and admire their courage and confidence.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 22, 2008)

I see smaller fatties wear bikinis at the beach, maybe up to a size 20 or so. When I do see someone my size, they're usually very covered up. And this was at the gay part of a nude beach! Although going to a gay beach is wonderful. You're so out of the men's realm of sexual interest that you're left alone. Plus no loud children or teenagers.

Two pieces would make life easier, but I have too many carbuncle scars around my waist to feel comfortable.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I slathered with sunscreen. Don't know how I would ever get an even tan though without the spray tan stuff . . . my stomach is just soooooo white.



I could GET a tan, I just don't know if I could handle the weird, bumpy rash for a couple days. Heheh


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2008)

I cant wear a bikini because I have a scar on my stomach, but I am going to go to the beach this coming summer ( December in Australia) and I am going to wear a bathing suit and I am going to swim in the ocean for the first time in years and years and years!
I am doing it. I dont care if I have wobbly thighs and a jiggly tummy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my two piece bikinis - wore them on the beaches on vacay a couple weeks ago. Got plenty of compliments and cat calls...

And Vi, I've already told you, but...your bod is SMOKIN'! :kiss2:


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 22, 2008)

I wear 1-piece and 2-piece swimsuits about equally and I'm not shy about it. In my mind they're only a step beyond my usual summer ensemble of short pants or skirts and sandals, and I'm also not shy about bare arms and legs. My fat has been good to me, so I'm good to my fat. Besides, a supersize woman needs to be comfy in the hot weather, ya know.


----------



## DevilynStJames (Jul 22, 2008)

It is just way too hot in Florida to be concerned with covering up, but I just recently liberated my bikini to the public realm.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Ash!!! :happy:



ashmamma84 said:


> I love my two piece bikinis - wore them on the beaches on vacay a couple weeks ago. Got plenty of compliments and cat calls...
> 
> And Vi, I've already told you, but...your bod is SMOKIN'! :kiss2:


----------



## olwen (Jul 22, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I went to Coney Island yesterday for the Siren Music Festival. That's a great place to spot BBWs in bathing suits. There were so many beautiful big women girls. the area is home to many Black and Hispanic women who traditionally are proud of their curves. Further down the boardwalk is Brighton Beach where you can see some cute plump Russian Jewish girls. I noticed that lately, I've seen more and more large women in bikinis and two-piece bathing suits. On the beach I saw families where three generations of women were wearing two pieces. Every dimple and roll was on display without shame. My friends kept pointing out all the BBWs for me to look at. Between looking at girls and the Cyclone roller coaster, I nearly broke my neck that day.
> 
> Is the culture slowly evolving? Is size acceptance growing? Are more companies designing plus-size swimsuits? How many Dimmers here wear two-piece suits on the beach or at pools?



Oh man, I missed Siren this year. None of my friends wanted to go since they all thought the bands were lame and really there wasn't a band I had to had to see so I didn't go, plus last year I nearly got crushed trying to see M.I.A. and I'm still feeling a bit traumatized, but if I had known there be such a wonderful display of confidence in full force I'd have gone just to witness that.


----------



## olwen (Jul 22, 2008)

Jaded said:


> It's basically like pulling off a bandaid. Much the same as going sleeveless for the first time. You put on your two piece swimsuit, go to the beach or the pool, and when the world doesn't stop spinning to gawk at you, it becomes second nature to do it again.



I have no problem going sleeveless, but a bikini is where I'd probably get shy. I def wouldn't wear one at the pool I go to since it's at my gym, but I might wear one on the beach....


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

_*I have two bikinis...I started wearing them out of convenience. My one-piece is like putting on a scuba suit, takes so long to get it over my hips. The bikinis are sooo much easier, so they are all I'll wear now at Fatty Bashes. 

I am so white that I practically glow in the dark...and I have a small scar on my stomach, but I don't care. Pretty much everyone else wears them at the bashes, it's liberating and fun!!! I highly recommend it, plus if you're uncomfortable, keep in mind that nobody can really see your body clearly once you're in the water anyway.*_


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini. 



Susannah said:


> I cant wear a bikini because I have a scar on my stomach, but I am going to go to the beach this coming summer ( December in Australia) and I am going to wear a bathing suit and I am going to swim in the ocean for the first time in years and years and years!
> I am doing it. I dont care if I have wobbly thighs and a jiggly tummy.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 22, 2008)

You look adorable! Love the pink and brown combo


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> I have no problem going sleeveless, but a bikini is where I'd probably get shy. I def wouldn't wear one at the pool I go to since it's at my gym, but I might wear one on the beach....



I tend to leap headlong into things. I went from dressing like I just stepped off the Mayflower to "Look! It's my belly!" attire within a couple of months. But yeah, try one at the beach. I think you'll be pleased by the positive response!

As for scars, I had my gallbladder out the old-fashioned way, so I have a seven inch surgical scar on the right side of my upper abdomen. I wear the two-piece suits anyway. If I had to endure the surgery, the least everyone else can do is to allow me to bare my scar.

And *BigSexy*, that is a _smokin'_ bikini! Pink and black are my favorite colors, and it looks wonderful on you. That's pretty much the same style I wear.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 22, 2008)

BigSexy- you look Hot in that! I love that suit- very flattering on you!


----------



## olwen (Jul 23, 2008)

tattooU said:


> You look adorable! Love the pink and brown combo





Kareda said:


> BigSexy- you look Hot in that! I love that suit- very flattering on you!



Yes, it looks great. And if I were a guy I'd be too busy admiring the rest of you to care about or even notice the scar.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

_*Hey B...you look beautiful in that suit. It's perfect for you. you should wear it to the Labor Day bash!!!!! She always wears the cutest things!!!*_



bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 23, 2008)

olwen said:


> Yes, it looks great. And if I were a guy I'd be too busy admiring the rest of you to care about or even notice the scar.



Thanks for pointing that out. I actually had to scroll back up and see what you were talking about. :blush:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.



You look wonderful Berna. Really pretty.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I actually had to scroll back up and see what you were talking about. :blush:



I had said that I cant wear a bikini because I have a scar on my stomach. That is were it came from.
Others say that they dont really notice scars on other people, but I notice my own scar.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You look wonderful Berna. Really pretty.


She's right, you know. 

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I tend to leap headlong into things. I went from dressing like I just stepped off the Mayflower to "Look! It's my belly!" attire within a couple of months. But yeah, try one at the beach. I think you'll be pleased by the positive response!
> 
> As for scars, I had my gallbladder out the old-fashioned way, so I have a seven inch surgical scar on the right side of my upper abdomen. I wear the two-piece suits anyway. If I had to endure the surgery, the least everyone else can do is to allow me to bare my scar.
> 
> And *BigSexy*, that is a _smokin'_ bikini! Pink and black are my favorite colors, and it looks wonderful on you. That's pretty much the same style I wear.



I had my gallbladder out in exactly the same way, and have the same size scar. We could be twins.
Maybe you have inspired me that it is ok. Thanks A.

Shosh


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 23, 2008)

Kareda said:


> One day, I hope to be as comfortable as you Asshley & Jaded! Thats fantastic! And I only hope the culture is changing because I think it would be easier for others like myself to truly embrace ourselves. Why I care what others think is beyond me *sigh* One day Ill get there though
> 
> Exile and Dre- glad you got some eye candy



You care what others think?

OK. I think you would look great in a bikini.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> You care what others think?
> 
> OK. I think you would look great in a bikini.



Well I can understand where Kareda is coming from. A lot of pressure is especially put on women more than men to look perfect, so it can make us feel afraid to venture out in public in a bikini etc.

Having said that Dims has given me a lot of confidence, and I have personally made the decision that I am going to swim at the beach this coming summer.
I have avoided the beach for so many years, but I actually love it, so why should I miss out on something that is so wonderful.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2008)

i'm so thrilled to pieces with all you gorgeous fatties wearing two pieces with impunity, and i completely envy your self confidence about it. i'm confident in a lot of other ways (the sleeveless thing has never really phased me, for example), but ehhh...no bikinis for me, anytime soon. yikes. 
swimwear in general is a pretty big nightmare for me. i can't even really find a one-piece that fits me well. they really just don't make great swimmies for apples. 
no big loss though, since i'm not a big swimmer or beach-goer. you need to wear hiking gear for most of the beaches around here anyways.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies and gents  it took A LOT of years to get me in that bad boy.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont own a bikini. When I went to the Boston bash I did think about purchasing one just to wear there but, for me, its just one of those insecurities that I dont think I am gonna get over for a while, whether im in a pool full of fatties and FA's or not. I have stretch marks on my stomach and I also have a couple of scars from when I was younger and wore jeans that cut into me a bit an rubbed and I was too embarassed to tell my mom that I needed new ones because she would go mad and throw a massive hissy fit about my weight so I just grinned and bore it. 

Its so annoying at the minute though, I recently got back from a holiday in Greece and the whole of my body is uber tanned apart from my tummy, I look so ridiculous! I do wear tankinis as I find them much better than one-pieces due to my boobs.....tankinis give me more support then an ordinary costume. While we were in Greece though there were a couple of girls around our pool who were probably around a Uk 16-20ish who wore bikini's and they looked amazing....I jus wished I had their confidence! 

I have so much respect for all the ladies here who do wear them!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i'm so thrilled to pieces with all you gorgeous fatties wearing two pieces with impunity, and i completely envy your self confidence about it. i'm confident in a lot of other ways (the sleeveless thing has never really phased me, for example), but ehhh...no bikinis for me, anytime soon. yikes.
> swimwear in general is a pretty big nightmare for me. i can't even really find a one-piece that fits me well. they really just don't make great swimmies for apples.
> no big loss though, since i'm not a big swimmer or beach-goer. you need to wear hiking gear for most of the beaches around here anyways.



Okay, so I'm officially coming to the PNW and we are going shopping for a suit - you are just too foxy not to have one!


----------



## tattooU (Jul 23, 2008)

i haven't even tried to shop for any swimwear this year.  i agree with Elle, finding good pieces can be difficult for apples. 

But yeah, she totally needs something! That much foxiness cannot so swimmin' in a t-shirt! 

(personally, i just hang out next to the water with the pool boys and martinis )


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2008)

hahaha the last time i even needed a swimsuit was when i went kinda-swimming (in a giant hot tub - more like just floating around) with sasha and barb like over a year ago - it was this GIANT black skirted monstrosity of an old lady swimsuit that i'd bought at katherines like five years before, but it was the only one i'd ever worn that actually covered my gut and all that. so of course it was seriously massive. 
i hated that thing so much that i 'accidentally' left it in the trunk of sasha's car and never asked for it back. 

i am perfectly content to lounge in a cute dress and sip my G&T while other people swim.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hahaha the last time i even needed a swimsuit was when i went kinda-swimming (in a giant hot tub - more like just floating around) with sasha and barb like over a year ago - it was this GIANT black skirted monstrosity of an old lady swimsuit that i'd bought at katherines like five years before, but it was the only one i'd ever worn that actually covered my gut and all that. so of course it was seriously massive.
> i hated that thing so much that i 'accidentally' left it in the trunk of sasha's car and never asked for it back.
> 
> i am perfectly content to lounge in a cute dress and sip my G&T while other people swim.



I have one word for you.


TANKINI.


Seriously. :smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2008)

i've tried those on too! at torrid and stuff, mostly because they're just CUTE - not out of any real need for a swimsuit. 
problem is, honestly, no matter how big you are, you still have to be kinda...proportionately flat in front, for swimsuits of any kind to sit right. if your belly sticks out to any serious degree, you're pretty much screwed. and it's not the top (of a tankini OR a one-piece) that's the problem. it's the bottom. if it's a two piece, the bottom piece just rolls down and off, seriously. if it's a one piece...how to put this non-fappably. the bottom's got so much work to do covering my gut, that it just doesn't cover much of anything that's actually on the bottom. the only solution is really those aforementioned skirted suits, and for me the skirt has to be pretty dang long for it to do it's job. the skirted suits at torrid are WAY too short for me and end up looking like there's no skirt at all. 
which leaves me with long-skirted granny suits. and at that point i'd really just rather not bother, until i actually am a granny. 

c'est la vie de gras.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to second the recommendation for a tankini. I am a BIG belly girl and the Old Navy tankini they have this year - works really great and I don't have any of those issues with it.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2008)

do you have hips, though? because i think those would help with the whole 'not losing your bottom' thing. like, gives the waistband SOMEthing to grab onto while your belly's making it roll down. 
unfortunately i'm basically hip-free. essentially (with bikini bottoms, undies, what-have-you) it's like trying to put them on a huge upside-down cone. they're just going down, as soon as i actually move. 
i've resolved the issue when it comes to undies (thank god - and lane bryant shapewear), but i know better than to push it with a swimsuit in public. 

but honestly like i said - i'm lucky to live somewhere where i never really need a swimsuit. i'm just happy for the other fatties in muggier climates who have awesome and cute swimwear options nowadays that they might not have had in years past. 
i'm fine sitting out on this one, really. :]


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 23, 2008)

OK . . . we won't force you to buy one . . . unless you come visit us So Cal dimmers - then it is a prerequisite.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2008)

hahaha, just so happens that the only thing that terrifies me more than having to wear a swimsuit, is southern california. 
hehe.
thanks for the advice though, guys. good lookin out. <3.14


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hahaha, just so happens that the only thing that terrifies me more than having to wear a swimsuit, is southern california.
> hehe.
> thanks for the advice though, guys. good lookin out. <3.14



You'll just have to stick to looking foxy in everything else.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 23, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> You care what others think?
> 
> OK. I think you would look great in a bikini.




Well that was a good comeback...lol.

Im with Susannah on her feelings. If it were a dims bash- perhaps I would be more open, I mean hell, Ive skinny dipped before :happy: may as well wear a bikini, right? Its just dependent on who Im around and If I am comfortable.

Susannah- Congrats on getting into the water. Im not a bathing suit lover either, but it has not stopped me from jumping in the pool (used to, but Ive at least conquered that) I hope you enjoy every minute of it and continue to do for a long time to come!


----------



## gildalive (Jul 23, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh man, I missed Siren this year. None of my friends wanted to go since they all thought the bands were lame and really there wasn't a band I had to had to see so I didn't go, plus last year I nearly got crushed trying to see M.I.A. and I'm still feeling a bit traumatized, but if I had known there be such a wonderful display of confidence in full force I'd have gone just to witness that.



Don't believe your friends about all of the bands. Helio Sequence rocked (but I always think they do). We ended up leaving during Broken Social Scene's set, cuz the smushing was escalating towards crushing. So then it was time to eat extremely large sausages and ride the Wonder Wheel. Good times!


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I have about 12 bikinis and wear them in the pool and at the public beach. No covering up a 410 lb woman. Sure I get looks but ya know (don't hate me cause you ain't me). lol REDhottie


----------



## tattooU (Jul 24, 2008)

Elle, you live in the Pac NW. Best place ever. No reason to travel down to SoCal!


----------



## olwen (Jul 24, 2008)

gildalive said:


> Don't believe your friends about all of the bands. Helio Sequence rocked (but I always think they do). We ended up leaving during Broken Social Scene's set, cuz the smushing was escalating towards crushing. So then it was time to eat extremely large sausages and ride the Wonder Wheel. Good times!



My indie music loving friends are beyond music snobs. (think High Fidelity) I've been exposed to a lot of new music over the years because of them. I trust thier tastses usually since I hadn't heard all of the bands. I actually wanted to see Broken Social Scene, but the thought of bearing the crowds alone in the heat without anyone with me to help me make fun of all the young hipster kids doing weird things on the beach or the boardwalk seemed an unbearable thought. There's always next year. Glad you had fun tho.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 24, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i've tried those on too! at torrid and stuff, mostly because they're just CUTE - not out of any real need for a swimsuit.
> problem is, honestly, no matter how big you are, you still have to be kinda...proportionately flat in front, for swimsuits of any kind to sit right. if your belly sticks out to any serious degree, you're pretty much screwed. and it's not the top (of a tankini OR a one-piece) that's the problem. it's the bottom. if it's a two piece, the bottom piece just rolls down and off, seriously. if it's a one piece...how to put this non-fappably. the bottom's got so much work to do covering my gut, that it just doesn't cover much of anything that's actually on the bottom. the only solution is really those aforementioned skirted suits, and for me the skirt has to be pretty dang long for it to do it's job. the skirted suits at torrid are WAY too short for me and end up looking like there's no skirt at all.
> which leaves me with long-skirted granny suits. and at that point i'd really just rather not bother, until i actually am a granny.
> 
> c'est la vie de gras.



I don't care if my gut sticks out. Find one with an underwire, too, it's fab. Have you tried the Old Navy ones?


----------



## olwen (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't care if my gut sticks out. Find one with an underwire, too, it's fab. Have you tried the Old Navy ones?



Wait, how can anyone swim in an underwire bikini?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.



Excuse me while my jaw drops... because this is a HAWT picture! :smitten:


----------



## dan (Jul 24, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.


You look great. I'd be lookin, for sure..


----------



## Tooz (Jul 25, 2008)

olwen said:


> Wait, how can anyone swim in an underwire bikini?



After getting a suit that has one, I will never go back to the alternative. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have any problems with underwires. They don't poke me or anything.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm.. If I had one, I'd definetely wear a two piece or a once piece! Wouldn't matter where in the pool or at the beach. 

The only thing is that, I wouldn't be able to wear it around my family. My family gives me enough shit when I wear spaghetti strap shirts or sleeveless shirts. Especially my mom! She makes this ugly face, and then asks me if I'm actually gonna wear that outside. She'll even do that to anything I wear thats short. I've finally learned to tune her out. Before when I was younger, I use to change when she made that face or even if we were at the store, id put back the item. Not anymore! I'll buy whatever I want and wear it! I let her make all the faces she wants, and I leave the house with a smile! She gets annoyed lol. 

Just like Missy_blue_eyez, I have some scarring from where my jeans use to cut into my waist because they were tooo tight on me. I was too afraid to tell my mom that I gained more weight. I even have that on the side of my boobies, from where the bra was sooo tight, that it use to dig into my skin. I use to bleed on the side of my boobies and even on my waist. I remember being in school and having lots of pain while I was in class. I have scarring from all that, and my mom just not too long ago saw this. She was stunned to see that. She asked why I hadn't just said anything, it would have been better than getting scars. 
But anyways, regardless of the small scarring I have, Id definetly still wear a two piece.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't care if my gut sticks out.


not an issue of my gut sticking out (it does that regardless, whether i'm in a parka or a swimsuit, whatever. i deal.), but an issue of the bottoms falling off (two piece), or not covering anything (one piece). DUE to my belly, yes. but it's got nothing to do with how i feel about my belly. 
in short, it's an 'i don't want the world to be my gynecologist' thing, not an 'i hate my body' thing.


edit: all that said, even if i did own some magical two-piece suit with bottoms that never rolled down or whatever, i honestly still wouldn't wear it much of anywhere. maybe to some kind of BBW/FA type event, if i were to ever go to one, but other than that - ehhh. the world at large doesn't need to see my uncovered belly. they're not ready for that kinda thing. 
it's pretty advanced size acceptance, even for me.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> not an issue of my gut sticking out (it does that regardless, whether i'm in a parka or a swimsuit, whatever. i deal.), but an issue of the bottoms falling off (two piece), or not covering anything (one piece). DUE to my belly, yes. but it's got nothing to do with how i feel about my belly.
> in short, it's an 'i don't want the world to be my gynecologist' thing, not an 'i hate my body' thing.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. I would say consult Aris about it. I have roll-down problems with most things, just not my suit for some reason. Aris is like the apple suit maven though.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 25, 2008)

o rly!

hmm. perhaps i shall.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> o rly!
> 
> hmm. perhaps i shall.



All I knows is she has a ton of bikinis and stuff, and they a) look fab on her apple self and b) don't slide down as far as I know.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't bought any sort of bathing suit in about 5 years. I don't plan on it anytime soon either. I just don't feel like they're very flattering. I usually swim in shorts and a t-shirt or something. I hardly swim anyways.


----------



## Shala (Jul 25, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.



My scar is just like yours!! But unfortunately its a very deep reddish purple at the moment(the surgery was only 8 weeks ago). I am sure it will fade with time.

My problem with swimwear is my boobies....I am a 44DD which isn't too huge but they are so HEAVY! I swear nothing but industrialized steel rigging can hold these babies up.

Bigsexy.....your boobies look great in this pic! I am so jealous!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Well that was a good comeback...lol.
> 
> Im with Susannah on her feelings. If it were a dims bash- perhaps I would be more open, I mean hell, Ive skinny dipped before :happy: may as well wear a bikini, right? Its just dependent on who Im around and If I am comfortable.
> 
> Susannah- Congrats on getting into the water. Im not a bathing suit lover either, but it has not stopped me from jumping in the pool (used to, but Ive at least conquered that) I hope you enjoy every minute of it and continue to do for a long time to come!




Thanks Kareda. My friend Tania who is a BBW is going to come to the beach with me. Actually we are going to go shopping for new bathing suits together.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Kareda. My friend Tania who is a BBW is going to come to the beach with me. Actually we are going to go shopping for new bathing suits together.



Postpixplz.

Aris has been paged and asked to share the sacred wisdom of the apple with us.


----------



## altered states (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been to Coney Island twice this summer (after a three year absence) and I thought I noticed the same thing, but chalked it up to wishful thinking. It seems to mirror a general trend, what with bigger girls in everything from belly shirts to "skinny" jeans, so it only made sense bikinis would be next.

Thing is, Coney Island has always been very democratic, and that's what makes it so cool. You can walk 100 feet of boardwalk and see two dozen different races, cultures, ages, body shapes and sizes, not to mention people coming from all over the city and beyond. I think the fact that you can get there by subway helps the diversity, as does the fact that it's free. 

Hate to say it, but the only time I avoid the place is Siren Festival or Mermaid Parade, when the place becomes dominated by white North Brooklyn/Downtown Manhattan types who despite their boho surfaces are more part of the problem than the solution when it comes to acceptance of diversity.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh yeah it will fade with time - 

im a 48 DDD and you said my boobies looked great - so Im sure yours would too  




Shala said:


> My scar is just like yours!! But unfortunately its a very deep reddish purple at the moment(the surgery was only 8 weeks ago). I am sure it will fade with time.
> 
> My problem with swimwear is my boobies....I am a 44DD which isn't too huge but they are so HEAVY! I swear nothing but industrialized steel rigging can hold these babies up.
> 
> Bigsexy.....your boobies look great in this pic! I am so jealous!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2008)

RE: the tum making things roll down, I've become a very big fan of Junonia swim bottoms. Great elastic, everything stays totally in place around legs, around tummy, everywhere. No roll-down.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 26, 2008)

> edit: all that said, even if i did own some magical two-piece suit with bottoms that never rolled down or whatever, i honestly still wouldn't wear it much of anywhere. maybe to some kind of BBW/FA type event, if i were to ever go to one, but other than that - ehhh. the world at large doesn't need to see my uncovered belly. they're not ready for that kinda thing.
> it's pretty advanced size acceptance, even for me.



You're going to get SO many PMs with picture requests for this statement.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm just not confidant enough to wear a bikini or 2 piece yet.Small,baby steps!


----------



## olwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Hmm. I would say consult Aris about it. I have roll-down problems with most things, just not my suit for some reason. Aris is like the apple suit maven though.





Tooz said:


> All I knows is she has a ton of bikinis and stuff, and they a) look fab on her apple self and b) don't slide down as far as I know.



I confess I'm apple shaped too and we had a conversation once about geting panties to fit right and her trick is to wear the bottoms backwards. Not inside out but backwards, which would work well if your belly sticks out more than your bootie. I haven't actually tried this since my bootie sticks out just as far as my belly. The only thing I could recommend is to get a bigger size bottom if possible.


----------



## olwen (Jul 26, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I've been to Coney Island twice this summer (after a three year absence) and I thought I noticed the same thing, but chalked it up to wishful thinking. It seems to mirror a general trend, what with bigger girls in everything from belly shirts to "skinny" jeans, so it only made sense bikinis would be next.
> 
> Thing is, Coney Island has always been very democratic, and that's what makes it so cool. You can walk 100 feet of boardwalk and see two dozen different races, cultures, ages, body shapes and sizes, not to mention people coming from all over the city and beyond. I think the fact that you can get there by subway helps the diversity, as does the fact that it's free.
> 
> Hate to say it, but the only time I avoid the place is Siren Festival or Mermaid Parade, when the place becomes dominated by white North Brooklyn/Downtown Manhattan types who despite their boho surfaces are more part of the problem than the solution when it comes to acceptance of diversity.



LMAO because the last part is so true.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> they really just don't make great swimmies for apples.



Us apple-fans are the martyrs of the FA world. Nuff said.


----------



## altered states (Jul 27, 2008)

olwen said:


> LMAO because the last part is so true.



You know, fifteen minutes after I posted that, I regretted it because I thought it was painting with too broad a brush... glad you're on my wavelength.


----------



## olwen (Jul 27, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> You know, fifteen minutes after I posted that, I regretted it because I thought it was painting with too broad a brush... glad you're on my wavelength.



No, you're assessment was spot on. 

And now I'm thinking I may have to get a bikini just so I can go to Coney Island before it gets cold.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Hmm. I would say consult Aris about it. I have roll-down problems with most things, just not my suit for some reason. Aris is like the apple suit maven though.


 


Tooz said:


> All I knows is she has a ton of bikinis and stuff, and they a) look fab on her apple self and b) don't slide down as far as I know.


 


Jaded said:


> Aris has been paged and asked to share the sacred wisdom of the apple with us.


 


olwen said:


> I confess I'm apple shaped too and we had a conversation once about geting panties to fit right and her trick is to wear the bottoms backwards. Not inside out but backwards, which would work well if your belly sticks out more than your bootie. I haven't actually tried this since my bootie sticks out just as far as my belly. The only thing I could recommend is to get a bigger size bottom if possible.


 

if you had told me 2 years ago that i would be sporting bikinis all over the country, i would have laughed in your face!!!!


yes, after doing much research, trial & error, i have finally found a suit maker that not only makes a great quality suit - BUT - makes a suit that FITS ME LIKE A GLOVE!!!!! and i have seen this occur on all shapes and sizes!!! no, really - all shapes and sizes... 


as for the panties fitting right, olwen, you are right on the front-2-back / back-2-front money... however, since my experience was having a custom suit made with a bottom that really fits my bottom, thr front is REALLY the front and the back is REALLY the back...

if there are any ladies interested in seeing said pics of one of my applicious bikinis, feel free to shoot me a pm!!!!!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 27, 2008)

Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!? 

View attachment DSC03336.JPG


View attachment DSC01950resize.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2008)

the back/front switcharoo works for undies, but those are ultimately covered by clothes. swimsuits aren't, so that little strategy is kinda right out. 
as is flying across the country and back just to buy a suit, unfortunately. 

although if that company ever makes a website (2008 is calling), i'll definitely check them out.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 28, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?


I love love love the leopard print one!!! U look fab! See I wouldnt look that good in one...hence why I cant wear one!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 28, 2008)

Asshley, I love the leopard...I have a leopard fetish.

Aris, you are seriously the cutest apple I've ever seen. Thanks for checking in during your recovery.

As for bikini bottoms that don't roll down, the three suits I've ordered from Love Your Peaches all have amazing stay-up power. I love them and can't recommend her bikinis highly enough. If anyone has a belly to cause rolldown, it's yours truly and I haven't had a problem with these bottoms.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 28, 2008)

All but one of my bikinis come from Love Your Peaches and I LOVE each and everyone of them! I once ordered a bikini from another site and was really disappointed. The top didn't hold me in at all, I couldn't even wear it to a BBQ, my left boob kept popping out of the bottom. What a waste of money. I'll NEVER buy from anyone other then Love Your Peaches!



Jaded said:


> As for bikini bottoms that don't roll down, the three suits I've ordered from Love Your Peaches all have amazing stay-up power. I love them and can't recommend her bikinis highly enough. If anyone has a belly to cause rolldown, it's yours truly and I haven't had a problem with these bottoms.


----------



## olwen (Jul 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> After getting a suit that has one, I will never go back to the alternative. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have any problems with underwires. They don't poke me or anything.



Just seems weird to me. All my bras are underwire and I can exercise in them, but swimming seems...I feel like I'd need to have complete freedom of movement and I would hate to feel like I have to adjust the sides mid-stroke for fear of drowning since I'm not such a good swimmer.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 29, 2008)

I think 1 pieces are just as sexy as 2 pieces.........men just are too lazy to think about whats hiding under that 1 piece so they go on and on about 2 pieces. Those 2 suits are nice and the purple I love!! It's classy and flirty with the flouncy skirt and you should feel just as sexy and proud in your suit as the ladies do in their 2 pieces.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?




I love the pink bikini especially. Very cute.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Peaches and I'm not wild about it. However, I did order it straight from the size chart rather than emailing my specific measurements. I'm sure that makes a big difference. I have also done the front to back with bikini bottoms as well. It works just fine for me...if I'm lucky enough to find bottoms without a seam that runs down the seat of the suit.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 29, 2008)

Asshley your suits are lovely.... they seem to fit you really well!



Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?




Hey, did anyone but me notice the FA in training between the 2 girls in the second pic??

I swear that this kid gets more boobs, belly and butt in an average weekend afternoon at our house than most FA's get in a lifetime.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL Actually I DID notice him!! I thought that was an adorable pic!! 



wrestlingguy said:


> Hey, did anyone but me notice the FA in training between the 2 girls in the second pic??
> 
> I swear that this kid gets more boobs, belly and butt in an average weekend afternoon at our house than most FA's get in a lifetime.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeh I noticed the ickle fella cheekily peeping thru too....how many of you guys would have loved to have been him right then??  hehe


----------



## dan (Jul 29, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Hey, did anyone but me notice the FA in training between the 2 girls in the second pic??
> 
> I swear that this kid gets more boobs, belly and butt in an average weekend afternoon at our house than most FA's get in a lifetime.


He was hiding behind the Mighty Ashley thigh... Lucky guy..


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

I just bought my first bikini this year in Vegas and love it!


----------



## g-squared (Aug 2, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Yeh I noticed the ickle fella cheekily peeping thru too....how many of you guys would have loved to have been him right then??  hehe



I wouldve, thats for sure:eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just bought my first bikini this year in Vegas and love it!



You look wonderful. I am really inspired by all the ladies here getting out and wearing their bikinis. I am going to swim at the beach this coming summer for the first time in many many years. 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You look wonderful. I am really inspired by all the ladies here getting out and wearing their bikinis. I am going to swim at the beach this coming summer for the first time in many many years.
> 
> Thank you ladies.



Thank you Susannah  You will do great at the beach, its very freeing to just walk out in your bikini and not look back


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just bought my first bikini this year in Vegas and love it!



I love this pic


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 3, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> I love this pic



Thank you :happy:


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I think 1 pieces are just as sexy as 2 pieces.........men just are too lazy to think about whats hiding under that 1 piece so they go on and on about 2 pieces. Those 2 suits are nice and the purple I love!! It's classy and flirty with the flouncy skirt and you should feel just as sexy and proud in your suit as the ladies do in their 2 pieces.



One-pieces are definitely sexy.


----------



## irish_redhead (Aug 5, 2008)

I own the perfect one piece right now... I don't remember where I got it from, but I've had it for a couple of years. 

I used to have a pool at my apartment building, but stopped using it after the first year there (lots of sketchy types hanging around all the time). Now we don't have a pool, and we live in the city - so there's really no beaches around. I can't stand swimming in murky water, so the lakes up north are out of the question. But I still keep the suit - just in case. 

My biggest problem with one pieces is the length of them.... at 5'11" I find most of them run too short in the body. Either I'm popping out the top, or I've got a major wedgie at the bottom. This one I found is just the right length. 

Not that it matters though.  Any time I'm out in the sun I'm covered with a t-shirt (or more) and a towel... I went from tanning beautifully as a child, to having a full-fledged sun allergy. Years ago my pale skin just burnt at least once a year - this summer I'm getting hives every time I have the least little bit of sun exposure, and am taking benadryl every day.  I'm envious of anyone here who can show some skin at the beach!!!!


----------



## tink977 (Aug 5, 2008)

A few years ago I switched from a one peice to a tankini and just recently, I've been looking for a bikini. Why is it that they always have big bottoms and never big tops? Its really irritating that all of the skinny girls with big fake boobs have to take my tops. I have bottoms...I need a freaking top!!!!!!


----------



## juniper (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new. *waves*

I haven't worn a 2 piece bikini since I was, um maybe 7 years old? A while ago though, I met up with an old friend to go for a walk along the beach, it wasn't really beach weather so it wasn't crowded. We kept threatening to push eachother into the water, and in the end we went for a swim, me in my bra and underwear, it was liberating... It was at a deserted stretch of beach and sea though, and I wonder if I'll ever wear a bikini to the beach. I always admire women who do though, so go you!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 5, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Hmm.. If I had one, I'd definetely wear a two piece or a once piece! Wouldn't matter where in the pool or at the beach.
> 
> The only thing is that, I wouldn't be able to wear it around my family. My family gives me enough shit when I wear spaghetti strap shirts or sleeveless shirts. Especially my mom! She makes this ugly face, and then asks me if I'm actually gonna wear that outside. She'll even do that to anything I wear thats short. I've finally learned to tune her out. Before when I was younger, I use to change when she made that face or even if we were at the store, id put back the item. Not anymore! I'll buy whatever I want and wear it! I let her make all the faces she wants, and I leave the house with a smile! She gets annoyed lol.
> 
> ...



I think you should wear it in front of your family, and if your mom gives you one of the looks just be like: "you know your face can get stuck like that, right?" 

*sad face* for the pain though. I'm really sorry you had to go through that! *hugs


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

_*OMG I love him!!!! He splashed the heck out of me in that pool!!! :wubu:*_



wrestlingguy said:


> Hey, did anyone but me notice the FA in training between the 2 girls in the second pic??
> 
> I swear that this kid gets more boobs, belly and butt in an average weekend afternoon at our house than most FA's get in a lifetime.


----------



## Wynter Lansing (Aug 15, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?



I love Bikinis too... (searching for her "american flag" bikini)


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just bought my first bikini this year in Vegas and love it!



That's a great color for you, and a cool print as well.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 18, 2008)

picture 1: The sexy Miss Fortune and myself.
picture 2: Roxxie, Myself, and Vanessa Reece shotgunning a beer. 

View attachment VERMANDMISSFORTUNE2.JPG


View attachment SHOTGUN3.JPG


----------



## ChaosElite (Aug 19, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a scar too but I Have worn a bikini I did last year at Vegas as well as Philly bash. how ever i like a tankini a little better. Here is me in said bikini.



!WoW! your looking great! :smitten:


----------



## ChaosElite (Aug 19, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?



your looking great :smitten:


----------



## ChaosElite (Aug 19, 2008)

vermillion said:


> picture 1: The sexy Miss Fortune and myself.
> picture 2: Roxxie, Myself, and Vanessa Reece shotgunning a beer.



great pics, WoW! :smitten:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 19, 2008)

Jaded said:


> That's a great color for you, and a cool print as well.



Thank you very much :happy:


----------



## borel123 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing as sexy as a BBW in a skimpy bikini. Dimpled thighs, a sexy belly overhang and I'm in heaven.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 25, 2008)

i love bikinis! i have a fairly decent collection--soon to be enlarged. they feel so good. as close to being naked as you can be without getting arrested. i have a few one pieces that i never wear. they just feel too constricting--like a big all over girdle or something. and they are waaay too hot in the summer. i think all of the girls who posted here look absolutely great in their bikinis! keep on flaunting!


----------



## germanFA (Aug 30, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just bought my first bikini this year in Vegas and love it!




You are the perfect bikini girl. Unfotunately I didn't see you in vegas with the bikini on


----------



## MarkZ (Aug 30, 2008)

I was about to say the same thing. One of my biggest disappointments at The Vegas Bash, was not getting to meet The Lovely Valentine:doh:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 30, 2008)

germanFA said:


> You are the perfect bikini girl. Unfotunately I didn't see you in vegas with the bikini on






MarkZ said:


> I was about to say the same thing. One of my biggest disappointments at The Vegas Bash, was not getting to meet The Lovely Valentine:doh:



I think that is one of the bad things about the bash, there are so many people that you miss most of them. 

Thanks to both of you for the kind words:blush:, sorry we didn't get to meet.


----------



## gman (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone here from Australia?

g


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 3, 2008)

Bikini's?! .. I Just started Wearing Halter Tops in Public!.. 


That, and I don't even OWN a Swimming suit that fits me.

It's either shorts and a Tshirt. Or Nothing at all. [SKINNY DIPPING = <33333]



Though I think if I were with a couple of bigger friends, I would totally wear a bikini.. I just hate that whole Being-Compared-To-My-More-Attractive-Skinny-Counterpart-Friend .. type. Feeling. .... get it? .. ><'' Or even if I were with ego-boosting FA Friends.. But not by myself.. or my only two friends who look like tree people.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm not comfortable enough with my tummy to let it loose... :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm not comfortable enough with my tummy to let it loose... :blush:



Me either 

I just broke through about 2-3 years ago and started wearing sleeveless. I doubt I will ever do the bikini thing "in public".


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm shopping for a bikini online now.  I haven't worn one since I was nine and I think it's time I had a two-piece suit, just in case.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm shopping for a bikini online now.  I haven't worn one since I was nine and I think it's time I had a two-piece suit, just in case.



I Was looking online last night. I Spent two hours, and the only site I found that I think I even have a CHANCE at finding one at, is Biggalslingerie or some sort.. Do you know of any other sites? =3


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Have I told you how much I LOVE bikinis?!?!?


Have we told you how much we love you in bikinis?


----------



## balletguy (Mar 11, 2012)

I like bikinis...but one piece suits can be very attractive as well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice, timely bump guys! 

Hope this thread gets new life


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2012)

This could be a good time to order custom swimwear from online makers, this being just a little ahead of bikini season.

ebabe6464 in ebay looks like she might be taking orders at this time.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 22, 2012)

Louise was not the first to wear bikini's but I think she was the first to talk of bikini activism which she descriibed as a fat woman wearing a bikini in a public venue. 

As best I remember one of the first fat NAAFA women to wear a bikini in public was Karen Scott Jones who, in about 1977 made the wire services with a picture of her in her bikini on a public beach. Karen said that she hoped that her wearing a bikini would give some other fat women the comfidence to wear one piece suits in public venues


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 22, 2012)

this is from about 1987. The next year a child arrived who tended to pull on the bikini strings and so suits with greater coverage had to be worn. 

View attachment 1988 SF Fatworks0008 dimentsions jpeg.jpg


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 9, 2012)

I love my bikini! This year Im rockin' polka dots! 

View attachment kini.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> I love my bikini! This year Im rockin' polka dots!



Rockin' those polka dots quite well, I must say!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 9, 2012)

I had a bikini when I lived in Vegas, but lost it when I moved to LA. Haven't really been able to replace it, but I SUPER loved having one! 

View attachment bikini side.jpg


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Apr 10, 2012)

@Kit & Angelina:

You look cute in your bikinis!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> I love my bikini! This year Im rockin' polka dots!


Wow, cute body in sweet bikini. I like your round tummy. So sexy... :smitten::kiss2:
<3 Henk


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 11, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I had a bikini when I lived in Vegas, but lost it when I moved to LA. Haven't really been able to replace it, but I SUPER loved having one!


Mmmm, sweet belly and round butt in your bikini! :kiss2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I had a bikini when I lived in Vegas, but lost it when I moved to LA. Haven't really been able to replace it, but I SUPER loved having one!


Such beautiful large thighs....Just soooooo SEXY:smitten:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 25, 2012)

Sweety you are beautiful, what beach are you going to beautify this summer?



Stuffingkit said:


> I love my bikini! This year Im rockin' polka dots!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is another one! I just got this one. I love it! It's super comfy, and I got it in a few different colors!

Angelina you look so cute!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that is very Beautiful lady!



Stuffingkit said:


> Here is another one! I just got this one, its actually in my latest set with a vid on my site. I love it! It's super comfy, and I got it in a few different colors!
> 
> Angelina you look so cute!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 28, 2012)

I totally want a bikini, but I just don't have the balls to wear one on the beach. I don't really know why, since I DO love myself and my body. Maybe one day


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 30, 2012)

tinkerbell said:


> I totally want a bikini, but I just don't have the balls to wear one on the beach. I don't really know why, since I DO love myself and my body. Maybe one day



It is really tough wearing my bikinis in public. *I* love my body, But the rest of the world or a least a large percentage disagrees with me. Its a shame! so many beautiful bodies covered up because of ignorance! 

I hope you do it! and snap a picture for us too! <3


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 30, 2012)

Honestly people are gonna hate on you regardless, so make the best of it and show people some things to talk about. No worries.....


----------



## bbwbud (May 1, 2012)

tinkerbell said:


> I totally want a bikini, but I just don't have the balls to wear one on the beach. I don't really know why, since I DO love myself and my body. Maybe one day



Be grateful, Tinkerbell. If you had balls, I don't think I'd want to see you in a bikini...Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 13, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> I love my bikini! This year Im rockin' polka dots!


Beautiful pic :bow: Can't wait to see you in the polka dots!



imfree said:


> Rockin' those polka dots quite well, I must say!


imfree, I thought for sure you would have taken advantage of this, regarding Stuffingkit's post...
Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie!



Angelina said:


> I had a bikini when I lived in Vegas, but lost it when I moved to LA. Haven't really been able to replace it, but I SUPER loved having one!


You look great in one!


----------



## imfree (May 13, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful pic :bow: Can't wait to see you in the polka dots!
> 
> 
> imfree, *I thought for sure you would have taken advantage of this,* regarding Stuffingkit's post...
> ...



Hahaha!, Daddyoh, I didn't even think of that cute bikinie song.:doh: The girl in that song was even more timid than a Lady of Size, in a bikinie, would be these days.:blush:


----------



## Mabru (May 14, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I had a bikini when I lived in Vegas, but lost it when I moved to LA. Haven't really been able to replace it, but I SUPER loved having one!



Wow, which sexy figure...


----------



## Carla (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to hate wearing bikinis but with lots of encouragement from my boyfriend I have started wearing them. Which is kinda funny as I am now at the biggest I have ever been. I do prefer them to one peice swim wear especially when hot. Talking about going on a cruise in a few months, can't wait to show of my ever growing body around the pool, add to that eatting all that great food. 
However I still go for bikinis that cover up a bit more than other. I just feel better in these, also the ones with shorts as bottoms help stop the chaffing on my thighs.


----------

